# DVC WDW resorts [when is "slow" time?]



## oceanvps (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello,
We're planning our trip for WDW in 2015/2016 and hoping to exchange into DVC resorts however I had read October would be a "slower" time to go but having read a lot of the threads people mention May a lot.

We don't like super warm weather so October was okay for us, likely I would imagine May would be cooler as well.

Which is a slower time? we're doing two weeks and we hate crowds - just did dl first two weeks of September and crowd levels were awesome so now spoiled 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 15, 2014)

October is Food&Wine -- the event and crowds get longer and bigger gets every year.

May is college graduation. Never is really going to be COOLER for a Canadian ... cooler is for a person from Miami over August. When I live in FL and 100 miles north of WDW, I WISHED I had air conditioning both during the day and at night. And I lived where there was mostly grass and trees --- thing WDW has much fewer of.

Personally, the first 2 weeks of December are GREAT! Or the last 2 weeks of January.


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 15, 2014)

It was mid 80s when went to WDW in October. We're trying November this year.  But would recommend Oct for Food&Wine and Not So Scary Halloween. Halloween party was at night, cooler, super fun plus short lines for rides.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 15, 2014)

I entered an OGS a year ago for an October 2 bedroom anywhere but Saratoga.  Didn't get a match at all.  Our trip is 3 weeks away, and we have two 1 beds at Saratoga for both weeks.  So no 2 beds for us.  

I think that says a lot about Disney inventory in RCI for Food and Wine.


----------



## oceanvps (Sep 15, 2014)

Hubby won't give up Hawaii for WDW hahaha........ which is December/January for us usually. Although maybe if our match for Oct 2015 doesn't happen we could try again for Feb 2016.

I'd like the weather to be <80F 

February might be an option, weather is where we want it.


Thanks 
J


----------



## JimMIA (Sep 15, 2014)

I think there are two things you have to understand when considering "slow time"

"Slow time" for the parks has NOTHING to do with slow time _for DVC_.  One of the slowest times of the year for WDW is after Thanksgiving until about Dec 17-19 (start of school break).  But for DVC, that is THE busiest time of the year because of Holiday decorations, association meetings, and cheap points costs.
"Slow time" for either DVC or WDW means NOTHING _with regard to RCI exchanges_.  Inventory appears in RCI whenever a DVC owner deposits points in RCI to go somewhere else.  It has nothing to do with season or anything else.
Yes, October is a busy time for the Epcot resorts because of F&W, but that means nothing to RCI exchangers.


----------



## oceanvps (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't care how busy the resorts are (I guess unless it means I can't get an exchange) however I do want to minimize the ride lines at the parks which is where I thought October and February was good for lines, however we'll see if that means I'm able to get a res for the resorts


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 16, 2014)

First week of June is pretty slow for summer months.  September seems to be as well.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 16, 2014)

Our goal is the same as you.   Want to go during a slow period and also when the weather is not crazy hot.


We have gone in mid October a few times with other families that wanted that month.    I thought it was too busy.

We like:
The week before thanksgiving.
Any of the 1st two weeks in December.  (great holiday decorations also!)
The 2nd and 3rd weeks in January.


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 16, 2014)

oceanvps said:


> Hubby won't give up Hawaii for WDW hahaha........ which is December/January for us usually. Although maybe if our match for Oct 2015 doesn't happen we could try again for Feb 2016.
> 
> I'd like the weather to be <80F


Check out http://www.weather.com/weather/wxclimatology/monthly/graph/USFL0615.  To simulate Hawaii (which has highs in the _mid_-80s), you would want to go in April-May or Sept-Oct.  I suggest Bay Lake Tower Lake view which comes close to simulating an ocean view (plus walking distance to MK, boats to VWL/campground, monorail to MK resorts, monorail to Epcot).  April-May (and first week of June) seem to be slowish times, as are late August - mid-Sept.  As other have stated, mid-Sept through mid-Nov is extremely busy with Epcot Food & Wine, which then your into holiday seasons and spring break with just a few weeks in between each..


----------



## jancpa (Sep 16, 2014)

In terms of obtaining an DVC exchange, several weeks ago Saratoga Springs had four consecutive weeks available in September.


----------



## jmpellet (Sep 16, 2014)

In terms of actual crowds (vs. DVC demand and mentioned before seems not to jive with park crowds) you can get a good idea of park traffic at easywdw dot com.


----------



## Hobbitess (Sep 16, 2014)

JimMIA said:


> Inventory appears in RCI whenever a DVC owner deposits points in RCI to go somewhere else.  It has nothing to do with season or anything else.
> 
> Yes, October is a busy time for the Epcot resorts because of F&W, but that means nothing to RCI exchangers.



I don't think it means _nothing_, because the Powers That Be at DVC chose which weeks to deposit, and if they want to keep DVC owners happy, they will try to deposit weeks at less popular times.  Popularity with DVC owners is not the only factor -- DVC may have an agreement with RCI dictating certain weeks or whatever -- but popularity within the system probably has some influence.


----------



## oceanvps (Sep 16, 2014)

I think we're now looking at two weeks in november before it gets busy for tg.

downside no halloween
upside xmas lights!

oh oh - are the waterparks open still in november or do they close? 

we'll see how that pans out,
i just can't decide if i should keep the october in ogs to see if something would of ever matched or..............

how does it work with rci,
if it matches i have to confirm it within so much time, if it doesn't they cancel that unit but keep searching?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 16, 2014)

oceanvps said:


> ....oh oh - are the waterparks open still in november or do they close?
> 
> ....



Get this and believe me as I have seen it multiple times with my own eyes.

There is ALWAYS a water park open. In the dead of winter, there is ONE open while they "refurbish" the other one. And then, they swap the maintenance to the other waterpark.

And there are _some_ people who are there, wet ... I have seen them as the Disney transportation bus travels thru to Downtown Disney.


----------



## oceanvps (Sep 16, 2014)

good news! that will be us  haha


----------



## rfc0001 (Sep 16, 2014)

jmpellet said:


> In terms of actual crowds (vs. DVC demand and mentioned before seems not to jive with park crowds) you can get a good idea of park traffic at easywdw dot com.


Fixed that link for you   Nice resource!  According to that site, Jan-Feb are the slowest, followed by late Aug-Sept and Nov-mid Dec.


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 18, 2014)

Just so you are aware, the DHS Osborne Lights are turned on nightly starting Nov 7th this year but most Christmas events in the parks don't begin until Nov 28th.  So, depending on when you go in Nov, you may not see ALL of the parks fully decked out with Christmas lights yet.  The resorts also seem to gradually add them during Nov.

When you place an OGS, if it matches and is put on hold, it stops searching for anything else.  This is one good reason to have 2 separate searches going, if you want a 2BR but would accept a 1BR.  During a bulk banking, you may get the 2BR within a day or so of matching a 1BR.

Besides early Sept, early Jan (after the holiday crowds leave and before most snowbirds arrive in FL) is a slower time for park crowds.  If you want more assurance of water park weather, try the end of April into early May in a year when Easter week is earlier and you'll miss it by more than a week.  The Flower & Garden Festival at Epcot is lovely and weather is usually excellent for the water parks.  By mid-to late-May, the weather gets summery, IMO, rather like early- to mid-Sept.


----------



## oceanvps (Sep 18, 2014)

thanks,

i'm just going to stick with november for now if there's some lights thats great, any other month is really a problem for us, except for maybe the april / may but then i have other problems.  i always have to be at work for the first week of the month so it puts a damper on things for planning


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 18, 2014)

oceanvps said:


> thanks,
> 
> i'm just going to stick with november for now if there's some lights thats great, any other month is really a problem for us, except for maybe the april / may but then i have other problems.  i always have to be at work for the first week of the month so it puts a damper on things for planning



The Osborne Lights are NOT some lights. They take Hollywood Studios and in the Downtown streetscapes install 3-4,000,000+ lights decorcating the facades. I have been twice over the years - it is well worth 2 evenings but be prepared for VERY LARGE crowds and be careful about walking around as most people have their eyes glued upward and that section has lots of curbs to walk off of and lots of trash cans, fireplugs, and motorized scooters.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 18, 2014)

vacationhopeful said:


> The Osborne Lights are NOT some lights. They take Hollywood Studios and in the Downtown streetscapes install 3-4,000,000+ lights decorcating the facades. I have been twice over the years - it is well worth 2 evenings but be prepared for VERY LARGE crowds and be careful about walking around as most people have their eyes glued upward and that section has lots of curbs to walk off of and lots of trash cans, fireplugs, and motorized scooters.


....and tiny, wandering children who get away from panicked parents.  I helped a crying toddler find her mom last year.  I picked her up and held her high.  A very grateful mom was there within 30 seconds.


----------

